# Optimal Superflip Algorithm



## pwndnoobcuber (Jan 8, 2010)

Whilst looking on the wiki section i came across the superflip page. It says the the optimal solution to the pattern is 24 quarter turn move, but the algorithm i put on there is only 12 quarter turns. 
How did an algorithm that is half as long as the original one not get noticed?
Or am i wrong about this?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 8, 2010)

Slice turns, lol.




> A 12 move algorithm would be [(M' U)x4(X Y')]x3 or, without cube rotations, (M' U)x4 (E F')x4 (M' B)x4



lolwut =/


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 8, 2010)

I see no algorithms on that page which are 12 quarter turns.


----------



## pwndnoobcuber (Jan 8, 2010)

sorry i epicly failed at counting the moves
i remember M' U as one move

thats embarrassing


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 8, 2010)

A double turn is *two* quarter turns, not *zero*.


----------



## Toad (Jan 8, 2010)

Your alg isn't even 24 though 'cos you're using slice moves it's 36 HTM...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 9, 2010)

Quick question, using the <U, R, D, L, F2, B2> EO, what would be the shortest/fastest QTM, HTM, or STM algorithm to dis/orient all edges?


----------



## MistArts (Jan 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Quick question, using the <U, R, D, L, F2, B2> EO, what would be the shortest/fastest QTM, HTM, or STM algorithm to dis/orient all edges?



I think:

F(') B(') U(') L' R B2 D2 F(')


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 9, 2010)

MistArts said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question, using the <U, R, D, L, F2, B2> EO, what would be the shortest/fastest QTM, HTM, or STM algorithm to dis/orient all edges?
> ...



Ok so then (y' x') M' d' M' U2 F2 D (x') could be the fastest STM one?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> using the <U, R, D, L, F2, B2> EO, what would be the shortest/fastest QTM, HTM, or STM algorithm to dis/orient all edges?



B' R' F' U L D B' (7q*, 7f*, 7s)
S' U' M U2 B2 D' (10q, 8f, 6s*)


----------

